# Rival vintage model 1101 meat slicer thoughts please?



## Tallbald (Mar 14, 2018)

There seem to be plenty of these vintage Rival 1101 meat slicers for sale online on auction sites. Made mostly of metal, they look like the home slicers I remember seeing on folks kitchen counters back in the 60's and 70's. 
If someone here has this specific metal Rival 1101 slicer or a close variant, could you please share your thoughts? My loving spouse is rather reluctant to slice using my beautiful Victorinox chef's knife or my Messermeister granton edge carving knife. And I could use the help sometimes
Thanks to everyone here as always. Don.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 14, 2018)

Before I bought my Berkel commercial slicer, I found one of those on Craigslist for $35. Talked them down to $25. The best I can say for it is that it is metal, does slice (if the meat is semi-frozen) and easy to clean. But it wasn't something I would want to use more than 2X a year. The slicing action was not very secure and I just didn't like it much. I also had a serrated edge on the blade, with made it impossible to sharpen myself.  And I couldn't slice my bacon because the tray was to small. I would rather use my 14in granton slicer than the Rival electric. Without knowing how much you're going to slice, I would recommend getting something more on the commercial-upper prosumer level.

Maybe getting a cut resistant glove for the off hand would make your spouse feel like it is okay to use the granton slicer.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2018)

I use an old oyster slicer that my parents had in the 70's. It does the job(s) I need it to do. Although I only use it a few times a year. Other then it being plastic it breaks down nicely and fits in a kitchen drawer. 

Chris


----------



## Tallbald (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you all. What I needed to know. Don.


----------

